# 2014 Nissan Murano Radio Upgrade Options



## RO1995 (Mar 20, 2021)

We have a 2014 Nissan Murano SV which is equipped with a basic OEM radio offering. The screen is fuzzy and it is not touch screen. Does anybody have experience with buying and installing an upgraded OEM Nissan radio with a touch screen and the ability to play your music via bluetooth?

We are starting to explore options so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Often, there is a different main harness between vehicles with different options. You could dive into the factory service manuals and compare the wiring harness and connectors between the two different radio options to see if they are the same. More than likely, you'll need to find an aftermarket option to get the features you are looking for. Try Crutchfield.com.


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

+1 on checking Crutchfield to know the available head units for your car. I got mine from them.


----------

